# Flood cleanup



## Old_Nodaker (Nov 1, 2003)

Needed a way to clean up junk that washed down and ended up around trees, in ditches and on roads. I had the angles with the holes and the pipe just fit. 2 bolts in the back angle removes the whole works. Note the vertical square tube on the back of the bucket. It holds a short handle shovel so it's always handy when you need it.

<img src=http://www.hpphoto.com/servlet/LinkPhoto?GUID=129262ee-2453-7be2-35cd-37135cb16aa1&size=lg>


Worked very well, I was able to scoop loads like this going along the road until the last couple of loads. It was all the hydralics could handle to lift this load, but it does stick out a long way.

<img src=http://www.hpphoto.com/servlet/LinkPhoto?GUID=22933e3b-3b9d-13d5-f288-929917d52775&size=lg>


----------



## farmallmaniac (Feb 16, 2004)

we have those kind of forks on our 4100 but they are flat bar with round edges.
Ryan


----------



## Ingersoll444 (Sep 17, 2003)

nice setup you have there. What is it? Looks more like a Johnny Bucket, then a loader.


----------



## Old_Nodaker (Nov 1, 2003)

Yes, homemade jb type. It works okay, I used cylinders I had on hand and they should have been longer. It doesn't dump as far as it should.


----------



## Ingersoll444 (Sep 17, 2003)

I've been thinking of building something like that myself. Nothing real fancy, just something that will mount on an old plow bracket I have. Just for dirt moving,dumping etc. Any good pictures of it??


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Sorry to see you are having all of these weather related problems. Hope you can it all straightened out without too much fuss. :truth:


----------



## Old_Nodaker (Nov 1, 2003)

I got most of the straw gathered up and burned now. Wouldn't be quite so bad if I didn't have a dozen other things I should be doing now. Grass is starting to grow too.

Paul, I'll attatch some pictures here. Don't know if they will help, but ask if you have any questiion. The bucket I used was cut down from an old homemade bobcat bucket. Very tough shape, but it was cheap and it works. I'm not a good welder, so I compensate by using heavier than necessary material. I don't know what you mean by old plow bracket. The nice thing about the John Deere is it's easy to add attachments to the quick attach thing (has the raise/lower and left/right cilinders.) I was using the propane tank to burn the piles of garbage I'd scraped up. 

Guess I have to submit pictures one at a time.


----------



## Old_Nodaker (Nov 1, 2003)

next one


----------



## Old_Nodaker (Nov 1, 2003)

next one


----------



## Old_Nodaker (Nov 1, 2003)

Last one


----------

